# More smoke or not? that is the?



## chewy 62 (Feb 19, 2013)

I am new to  pellet smokers and have learned a lot by reading diffferent fourms. l,ve always used a stick burner,and been happy with the outcome of smokeflavor, however, I am now becoming somewhat tired of tending the fire.I am thinking about  a pellet smoker, but worried about not enough smoke flavor to the food.Is it true that the meat stops absorbing smoke at temp 140 anything more is useless overkill, so i been told by grills &more, lakeland, fla, have always smoked fish only 12 to 24 very low & slow. Any feedback would be helpfulllllll. thanks


----------



## 05sprcrw (Feb 19, 2013)

I have had some smoked pork from a pellet grill and it was good, but to me nothing can recreate the same flavor a stick burner gives.


----------



## smokinclt (Feb 19, 2013)

Chewy 62 a lot of people that use the pellet smokers use an AMNPS (Amazin pellet smoker) in the chamber to add more smoke. Its a cheap add on and I hear it produces great results. Me im a stick burner and until I get sick of watching fires i suppose I will stick (no pun intended) with what i love.

Doug


----------



## icemanrrc (Feb 19, 2013)

Well, to each and their own, but honestly, you can easily have too much smoke flavor. It is supposed to be smoked meat, not meat flavored smoke. Smoke shouldn't be the dominant flavor. It should compliment the meat. But hey, if that is what you like, cook it the way you like best.


----------



## show me smoke (Feb 20, 2013)

I have 2 offsets, a uds and a new YS640 pellet grill.  One reason that i bought the yoder was for less smoke, for my ribs and chicken.  That being said I think the pellet produces adequate smoke for most meats.  If though you are looking for the blacken look that a offset makes I do not think it will be obtained with a pellet grill.  Why not have both?


----------



## reefer (Feb 27, 2013)

Well, I started my smoking career on an electric barrel smoker. Then upgraded to 2 Weber bullets. Then upgraded to a Green Mountain pellet grill. (bought at grills and more in lakeland). I liked the pellet grill alot! It was easy to use, Food tasted good! it was great to throw on a butt, go to bed and sleep eight hours with no worries! However, I NEVER got that same smokey goodness on the pellet grill as i did my WSM's. Its more like an oven and bakes your food. There is a faint smoke flavor but nothing to write home about. smoke rings are pretty much undoable. you can sometimes get one but its hard. takes experience!

If you get one, you will love it! At first. Its the ease of use that addicts you. once that wears off though, you ll find it lacking! especially if you have cooked on charcoal/stick burners before. If your first step into the BBQ world starts on a pellet grill? you wont know what your missing! However, 1200.00 is a big gamble!

That being said, After 2 years of using the pellet grill, I sold it. I am headed to Georgia Friday to pick up my new Lang 36 Hybrid. I cant wait to get back to "REAL" BBQ. I feel like i wasted the past 2 years with a pellet grill!

The shop grills and more is a great shop though! I buy a lot of rubs and stuff there!


----------



## icemanrrc (Feb 28, 2013)

You made a very good decision. You will be very happy with your Lang. The best BBQ you will ever create is in your future.


----------



## michael ark (Feb 28, 2013)

Lucky show us so pictures when you get it.


----------



## chewy 62 (Mar 28, 2013)

I believe u r right, nothing can replace a stick burner for reallll smoke. that being said, I just bought a pellet smoker to try it out, but wanted a lang36 also, but turned to a pellet. I will still buy a lang after i get bored with this pellet grill, keeep on smokingggg!!!!! chewy 62


----------



## cliffcarter (Mar 28, 2013)

chewy 62 said:


> I am new to  pellet smokers and have learned a lot by reading diffferent fourms. l,ve always used a stick burner,and been happy with the outcome of smokeflavor, however, I am now becoming somewhat tired of tending the fire.I am thinking about  a pellet smoker, but worried about not enough smoke flavor to the food.*Is it true that the meat stops absorbing smoke at temp 140 anything more is useless overkill, *so i been told by grills &more, lakeland, fla, have always smoked fish only 12 to 24 very low & slow. Any feedback would be helpfulllllll. thanks


No, it is not true. Smoke will flavor the food from beginning to end of the cook. The 140° temp refers the smoke ring formation, the smoke ring stops forming when the meat reaches an internal temp of 140° because the myoglobin in the meat will no longer react to the nitrogen dioxide in the smoke at that temp. What you were told is one of the most common bits of misinformation about BBQ and smoking meats, not true at all.


----------

